# 24yr Old Male moving to Dubai



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

So it looks like my employer is sending me to Dubai for a couple of years. 

I'm a 24 yr old male moving on my own from London.

Lots of things i need advice on really:

1. Where would be good to live (i enjoy a good bit of nightlife/bars/clubs) , i will be commuting to Deira for work.

2. What kind of salary should i pitch for, whats the bare minimum needed to get by , apartment,car, cost of living etc.

3. I'm gonna need a wingman, any volunteers?

4. I'm pretty liberal and like a drink etc, how strict are things over there at tho mo? all i'm reading currently is about that poor couple facing a month in prison for a peck on the cheek??

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.
Look forward to hearing from some of you.

P.S the temperature is set to break double figures in centrigrade here in london today, WOOHOO!!


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Grovsie, you pretty much sound the same as me, im moving to Dubai next week on my own from London. I like a drink too and will certainly require proven wingmen Im a 28 year old English lad. Cant really answer any of your other questions as i dont live there yet!

What are you doing for work over there?


----------



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Manc Man said:


> Hi Grovsie, you pretty much sound the same as me, im moving to Dubai next week on my own from London. I like a drink too and will certainly require proven wingmen Im a 28 year old English lad. Cant really answer any of your other questions as i dont live there yet!
> 
> What are you doing for work over there?


Workin in the city at the mo for an insurance brokers (i specialise in OIL & GAS hence the move to the middle east).

Are you moving for work also? have u got a flat lined up or anythin yet?
a Manc in London?? u wanted to join all the other united fans did you?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When you say bar minimum, that can be a huge range. Some people thinking driving around in a bmw and living in a 2 bedroom apartment is bar minimum for a single person. Others live in shared apartments and live close enough that they dont have to use the taxis too often. 

You will get along fine here. You britts really enjoy drinking it seems. Its like a hobby in the uk it seems.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> When you say bar minimum, that can be a huge range. Some people thinking driving around in a bmw and living in a 2 bedroom apartment is bar minimum for a single person. Others live in shared apartments and live close enough that they dont have to use the taxis too often.
> 
> You will get along fine here. You britts really enjoy drinking it seems. Its like a hobby in the uk it seems.


It's a career to some................................


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Grovsie2000 said:


> Workin in the city at the mo for an insurance brokers (i specialise in OIL & GAS hence the move to the middle east).
> 
> Are you moving for work also? have u got a flat lined up or anythin yet?
> a Manc in London?? u wanted to join all the other united fans did you?


Yes moving for work, but for a lifestyle change too. Not lined up a flat yet, going to stay in a hotel a few nights and view places once im out there. 

Yep im a Manc in London, but not a United fan, there's enough of them down here already.  When are you moving over?


----------



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Manc Man said:


> Yes moving for work, but for a lifestyle change too. Not lined up a flat yet, going to stay in a hotel a few nights and view places once im out there.
> 
> Yep im a Manc in London, but not a United fan, there's enough of them down here already.  When are you moving over?


What you gonna be doin for work ova there? u got a job lined up already?
its only recently been decided i'm movin there, so i'm nippin ova for a couple days in the next couple of weeks but wont be movin for about 2-3 months i dont think. Will give u a chance to figure everythin out by the time i get there and then you can empart you wisdom on to me.


----------



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> When you say bar minimum, that can be a huge range. Some people thinking driving around in a bmw and living in a 2 bedroom apartment is bar minimum for a single person. Others live in shared apartments and live close enough that they dont have to use the taxis too often.
> 
> You will get along fine here. You britts really enjoy drinking it seems. Its like a hobby in the uk it seems.


bare minimum for me would be livin in a 1 bedroom apartment and havin a car that has a/c - thats it.

Brits try and stick to what we are good at, drinkin included.


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Grovsie2000 said:


> What you gonna be doin for work ova there? u got a job lined up already?
> its only recently been decided i'm movin there, so i'm nippin ova for a couple days in the next couple of weeks but wont be movin for about 2-3 months i dont think. Will give u a chance to figure everythin out by the time i get there and then you can empart you wisdom on to me.



Got a job lined up in DIFC, for an Insurance brokers too. I'll let you know my findings, the important stuff, price of a pint etc


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Grovsie2000 said:


> bare minimum for me would be livin in a 1 bedroom apartment and havin a car that has a/c - thats it.
> 
> Brits try and stick to what we are good at, drinkin included.


Saving the world economy.............
Saving the green world..................
hiding paedophiles........................
our skills know no bounds


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh.... your a normal guy. Those seem to be hard to come by around these parts. 

I never was good at drinkin. Sure did practise there for a few years, but those hangovers just kept getting worse and worse. I tend to use the being on the motorcycle as the excuse for not drinking, instead of telling people I am a panzy who wll end up with a hangover after just a drink or two


----------



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

SBP said:


> Saving the world economy.............
> Saving the green world..................
> hiding paedophiles........................
> our skills know no bounds


er.....SBP you appear to be Welsh!

Your skills definitely know some bounds. I think you're pretty much limited to Rugby, Singing and various activities involving the woolier of the farm animals (only teasing), how are you finding it ova there? pricey pints?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Grovsie2000 said:


> er.....SBP you appear to be Welsh!
> 
> Your skills definitely know some bounds. I think you're pretty much limited to Rugby, Singing and various activities involving the woolier of the farm animals (only teasing), how are you finding it ova there? pricey pints?


Nothing wrong with the woolies :tongue1:
And I would debate the rugby element going on this years 6 Nations!!!!!
Like Manc don't arrive for a couple of weeks but have saved up for 2 years in order to buy a pint!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahh.... your a normal guy. Those seem to be hard to come by around these parts.
> 
> I never was good at drinkin. Sure did practise there for a few years, but those hangovers just kept getting worse and worse. I tend to use the being on the motorcycle as the excuse for not drinking, instead of telling people I am a panzy who wll end up with a hangover after just a drink or two


Cheap date then


----------



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

SBP said:


> Cheap date then


!! NO FLIRTING ON MY THREAD !!

(unless its directed towards me)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Grovsie2000 said:


> !! NO FLIRTING ON MY THREAD !!
> 
> (unless its directed towards me)


It wasn't


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Very cheap. I would rather grab subway and go sit at the beach and add a little bit of drink drink to the plastic cup  then spend a few hundred durhams at the bar.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Very cheap. I would rather grab subway and go sit at the beach and add a little bit of drink drink to the plastic cup  then spend a few hundred durhams at the bar.


Love Subway rolls!!!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe this is another uk vs us english thing.. 

?? rolls??


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe this is another uk vs us english thing..
> 
> ?? rolls??


Bread! Baguettes/ batons/buns/ etc
long ones like for hotdogs, but waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy nicer


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Would love to recommend Marina...but bur would be a better option...more bang for the buck in terms of accommodation...more hotel options nearby meaning more bars to hit on a daily basis...and since you will work in deira...no parking hassles...just grab the metro and go...

Car options plenty, good european and japanese options can be picked up for as little as 20K AED onwards and some pretty head turning ones for as little as AED 60K...and not to mention the financing options...Aed 2K per month can get you some very nice options.

So depending on how much you plan to spend on living it up...Anything above AED 20K a month should get your basics (AED 11K a month should cover house, car and utilities) covered beautifully and still leave enough to buy you a lot of subway sandwiches...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Bread! Baguettes/ batons/buns/ etc
> long ones like for hotdogs, but waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy nicer


Ahh.. you like the long nice ones. Got it. 

We just say, like their bread.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahh.. you like the long nice ones. Got it.
> 
> We just say, like their bread.


we say rolls!


----------



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

SBP said:


> Bread! Baguettes/ batons/buns/ etc
> long ones like for hotdogs, but waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy nicer


he means a 'sub' , i dont think he has grasped the concept of SUBway


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He is referring to just liking subway for their subs... ahh.. 

Grovsie, you have a handle of the english language. I like you already!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Grovsie2000 said:


> he means a 'sub' , i dont think he has grasped the concept of SUBway


So it appears, I am welsh remember! That will be why they are called Submariners in tesco's then!!  Dur!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> So it appears, I am welsh remember! That will be why they are called Submariners in tesco's then!!  Dur!


Does that mean you have even worse of an accent then some of the others ? It really does seem like people are talking a different language. I say what so much. I think alot of britts get mad


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Does that mean you have even worse of an accent then some of the others ? It really does seem like people are talking a different language. I say what so much. I think alot of britts get mad


So they should, the correct word is pardon?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, well next time.. I will just keep saying pardon, see how well that goes over


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ok, well next time.. I will just keep saying pardon, see how well that goes over


Although to be fair if they all talk like Andy no wonder you can't understand them, we can't over here either


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

UK & USA - two nations divided by a common language... 


Jynxgirl - I should perhaps lend you my British English/American English dictionary, kindly sent me by my American sister-in-law. Incidentally the same Christmas I sent her the same thing. 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

All you's are English/Brittish to me.... some with worse accents then others.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> UK & USA - two nations divided by a common language...
> 
> 
> Jynxgirl - I should perhaps lend you my British English/American English dictionary, kindly sent me by my American sister-in-law. Incidentally the same Christmas I sent her the same thing.
> ...


That is quite funny... I can ask for clarification alot of the time, but its the accent that really stumps me.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Won't our half have more words in it cos we speak proper?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Won't our half have more words in it cos we speak proper?



I am always amused that an American man is properly dressed in pants, vest and suspenders! 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I am always amused that an American man is properly dressed in pants, vest and suspenders!
> 
> -


Says it all, they're a funny lot


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Explain that to the american in the american/english dictionary sense...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sometimes I feel so left out


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Proper English:
A Vest is something men wear under there shirts as a type of underwear thing.
Suspenders we call them braces, to hold trousers up, suspenders are worn by women to hold their stockings up  in a sexy basque ensemble type of thing


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

vest = wife beater 

suspenders = suspenders but your saying you guys have butts and dont need them to hold up your pants  I dont know much about that sockings thing, I tend to think sexy is naked


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> vest = wife beater
> 
> suspenders = suspenders but your saying you guys have butts and dont need them to hold up your pants  I dont know much about that sockings thing, I tend to think sexy is naked


How right you are :eyebrows:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And we use belts to hold up our trousers, pants are underpants which go under the trousers unless we have gone commando


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Grovsie2000 said:


> So it looks like my employer is sending me to Dubai for a couple of years.


I believe this fellow has already warned people about flirting in his thread....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I believe this fellow has already warned people about flirting in his thread....


So pay heed young lady


----------



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

So.......................Back to the original post guys!!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So, what about all those big business types with the beer bellies (I know you guys got them with all this drinking going on)... I would rather they put on suspenders then a belt that lets their gut hang low. Uggh.. the thought. 

So you refer to knit pants as trousers? Interesting. We dont use the word trousers really. Hum.. after rereading, before hitting the submit, you put unless we have gone commando, meaning that pants are underwear???? 

Really, how did this big t off of the language occur? Its like looking at a chart with the different evolutionary splits of mammals. 



SBP said:


> And we use belts to hold up our trousers, pants are underpants which go under the trousers unless we have gone commando


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh yes! Send me a Pm and I can email you a spreadsheet with costs on it. They might be a little out of date, but will give you a rough idea on how much stuff costs


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry....  So what was the original post???

Oh yes. Pint of beer. If you go to the normal old places with less lady friends, its approximatly 30 to 40 durhams, averaging 35. If you go to Andys favorite place, I hear you can get them for 20 durhams but be warned, there is a reason for the low price. If you like asian women though, you will LOVE that place and the cheap beers.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> So, what about all those big business types with the beer bellies (I know you guys got them with all this drinking going on)... I would rather they put on suspenders then a belt that lets their gut hang low. Uggh.. the thought.
> 
> So you refer to knit pants as trousers? Interesting. We dont use the word trousers really. Hum.. after rereading, before hitting the submit, you put unless we have gone commando, meaning that pants are underwear????
> 
> Really, how did this big t off of the language occur? Its like looking at a chart with the different evolutionary splits of mammals.


Yes pants are underwear, trousers are pants, suspenders are braces unless worn to hold stockings up on women (or some odd men!!), and commando means not wearing underwear


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry....  So what was the original post???
> 
> Oh yes. Pint of beer. If you go to the normal old places with less lady friends, its approximatly 30 to 40 durhams, averaging 35. If you go to Andys favorite place, I hear you can get them for 20 durhams but be warned, there is a reason for the low price. If you like asian women though, you will LOVE that place and the cheap beers.


And that's about £7-8 on current exchange


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, I would also tell them you would like your housing to be paid for, a car to be provided, and the salary to be 12k durhams. I am thinking that your not been in your field for a long time as your only 24. If you have been in it for a few years, then I would ask for a bit more.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Yes pants are underwear, trousers are pants, suspenders are braces unless worn to hold stockings up on women (or some odd men!!), and commando means not wearing underwear



I know what commando is silly... one just cant do it while wearing a dress


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I know what commando is silly... one just cant do it while wearing a dress



Course you can, just hope it isn't windy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh my, that would get you thrown in jail. I wonder what that headline would be.


----------



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh, I would also tell them you would like your housing to be paid for, a car to be provided, and the salary to be 12k durhams. I am thinking that your not been in your field for a long time as your only 24. If you have been in it for a few years, then I would ask for a bit more.


12,000 Durhams a month?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh my, that would get you thrown in jail. I wonder what that headline would be.


Beaver escapes?   :tongue1:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Grovsie2000 said:


> 12,000 Durhams a month?


Minimum. 

Try and get more than you are on now, with housing and car chucked in. You can hire one for AED1,500-2,000 a month, rental is 5,000 upwards depending where you live and how posh you want it.
Am going for OK standard as long as its clean and leaving as much money for going out and having fun as possible.
Sharing a villa/flat would be cheaper if you can find someone to share with.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, monthly.. 

But then, I dont know where your career level is at. And heck, i guess some people are happy to be working at this point, let alone have enough to be saving!


----------



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Yes, monthly..
> 
> But then, I dont know where your career level is at. And heck, i guess some people are happy to be working at this point, let alone have enough to be saving!


and what deductions are taken from your salary? i am under the impression you pay no tax out there?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Grovsie2000 said:


> and what deductions are taken from your salary? i am under the impression you pay no tax out there?


Correct, and remember to fill in the HMRC form telling them you are going expat so they dont clobber you when you get back


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Definitely suggest reading up on the tax threads for you guys. You guys have so many years and other restrictions.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Definitely suggest reading up on the tax threads for you guys. You guys have so many years and other restrictions.


In *very* simple terms we are allowed to be in UK on average 90 days per year over 5 year period in any one tax year, if declared a non resident for tax purposes.


----------



## Grovsie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

SBP said:


> In *very* simple terms we are allowed to be in UK on average 90 days per year over 5 year period in any one tax year, if declared a non resident for tax purposes.


you know way tooo much for someone who isn't even out there yet!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Grovsie2000 said:


> you know way tooo much for someone who isn't even out there yet!!


Don't like paying tax!!! And all the joking aside this forum has been very helpful


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually seeing as you are getting sent over get the employer to chuck in some tax advice


----------

